# Best rotary cutters?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

As some of you may remember, I plan to start quilting in the very near future. Hubby has asked for a wish list for Christmas from me, so I figured I might as well ask you folks what cutter you would recommend. Right now, it's my plan to just do squares (no triangles or rounded designs), so take that into consideration when you recommend one for me. So far, I've looked at Olfa and Martelli.

Also, what is your most-used size? 

Thanks!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Brand doesn't matter so much. 
What I would recommend is a _sharpener_!

There are both orbitals, as well as tracked (which I prefer)


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 3 different rotary cutters, and I like this one best (the 45 mm) -

http://www.olfa.com/RotaryCuttersList.aspx?C=2


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

I prefer a 60mm, doesn't matter what brand. It's really just a personal thing. I have the smaller one in grey, think it's olfa? But the one I use the most is the 60mm Fiskar's.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I use the 45mm the most. Have an 18mm tiny one for going around curves/templates, though don't use it much.

I have Fiskars brand, and when I had one break it's way to retract the blade, they sent me a new one free of charge.

All blades of a given size are pretty much interchangeable on the cutter. You might get DH to purchase you a pack of blades....they are by far the most expensive part of this tool purchase!!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a Fiskars and it does the job just fine. Agreed that the blades are the most expensive part. It is amazing how fast that blade can dull up on you!

Lillian


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I like the feel of the Ginghers best, but heard some not so great reviews, so didn't buy those. Mine are all Olfa, and I do like the "ergonomic" curved ones, they seem to fit my hand better and are more comfortable. I didn't like the Fiskars at all. I agree that the 60-mm blades are better unless you're doing small fussy cuts. I wasn't familiar with the Martelli cutters, but they look nice. I do have carpal, and they're shaped kind of like the ergonomic Olfas, so maybe that's why I like those better. 

I just bought my first rotary cutters 1-1/2 to 2 years ago. I hadn't really quilted in many years and was just taking it back up again. I had been watching for a sale at Joann's or somewhere, when I found a bunch being sold in groups on eBay. I ended up getting several different sizes and designs, extra blades, a circle cutter, an art knife, a sharpener, and even a chenille cutter all for less than I would have paid for one even on sale in the fabric stores. They were all brand new, still in the package! 

You might want to check that out. I also bought all my Gingher scissors on there too at a huge discount, though those took a little longer to win the auction at a price I was willing to pay, but again got them at less than half-price.

Cutting mats are expensive too, something else to watch for on sale. I wanted a full-sized table mat like CJ has, but wasn't willing to pay that much money for it. I bought two 24 x 36 mats and taped them together on the backside, and they cover my table and don't shift. I just have to be careful I don't try to cut straight across right near the joined edge, but it's no big deal and I like them fine. I got them for 40% off at Joann's. Happy quilting!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like my old Fiskers 45 mm cutter. I didn't like the Gingher's at all and I don't care for the straight handle ones.

A very basic wish list:
Large cutting mat
rotary cutter
extra blades
24" ruler
(these are on sale a lot at Joann's)
seam ripper(I like the one that looks like a surgical blade)
(bought mine from Clotildes)

A safety note: practice putting in the blade on the cutter, every time you put it down, retract the blade. Make it a habit, it protects the blade and your skin. Also when you're cutting, hold the ruler firmly and make sure your fingers are not close to the edge of the ruler.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Olfas and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

*A safety note: practice putting in the blade on the cutter, every time you put it down, retract the blade. Make it a habit, it protects the blade and your skin. Also when you're cutting, hold the ruler firmly and make sure your fingers are not close to the edge of the ruler. *

Great advice, but also remember to never look up when someone is talking to you while you're cutting, don't ask me how I know this! It really hurts the fingers.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

haven't cut my fingers yet, but have sliced into some expensive rulers. They will cut through those thick acrylic rulers if your being distracted!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be another who says: Get in the habit of ALWAYS closing your cutter. I started quilting when my kids were tiny so it was necessity then, but ten years later, I _still_ make-a-cut-and-close-it-shut. 
It's a reflex action. 
And it always annoys me at retreats, classes, guild, etc. to see how many people DON'T close their rotary when they're not using it!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Great advice about closing the cutters and watching finger placement! I had read so many horror stories of people damaging themselves with these things that I was really leery of using them...I'm a total klutz, lol, and could easily envision losing whole fingers! :teehee: 

I love your little saying Erin - make-a-cut-and-close-it-shut - that's fun and makes it easy to remember!


----------

